# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  UJA1076A specifika (LIMP MODE) Automotive field

## Tristan

Labdien Veterāniem un Pārejiem!

Pēc ilgas googlošanas / meklēšanas /čakarēšanās, nolēmu iemest šeit jautājumu, varbūt paveicas, un kāds var ieteikt kaut ko.

UJA1076A SBC čips - automotive industry, (System Basis Chip) - papētiju uzbūvi utt, un šim ir LIMP MODE, kas liek noteiktam auto vadības blokam ieiet LIMP mode, jeb kļūdas režīmā, lai varetu tikt līdz gala punktam. Šo LIMP mode var izraisīt gan ar elektriskiem signāliem, and ar programmas pavēlēm.
Koncentrējoties uz elektriskeim signāliem.

Skatīt Chip application notes.  = 60lpp rakstīts kas izraisa LIMO MODE.

The LIMP Home output can be used to activate application-specific ‘Limp-Home’hardware in the event of a serious system malfunction. Detectable failure conditions areSBC overtemperature events, wrong watchdog service, V1 or RSTN clamped LOW (onlysupported for types with watchdog and WDOFF connected to ground), V1 failures anduser-initiated or external reset events.

V1 clapmed low - Tas nozīmē savenot ar massu? 

_Ja kāds tomēr nolems veltīt laiku, lai atvērtu manuāļus, un uzmestu aci, būšu pateicīgs._

Jāpiebilst ka šādā elektronikas līmenī neesmu spēcīgs!

----------


## JDat

Saprotu ka V1 ir SBC barošana.

V1 clamped low - nozīmē ka tika pievienots pie GND shēmā (masa?).
To var interpetēt arī kā V1 barošanas pazušanu vai barošanas spieguma nokrišanu zem "normāla līmeņa", jeb, procesors konstatēja ka bija pazaudējis barošanu.

Līdzīgā fīča iekš Atmega328p saucas brown out detection.

Bet... Neesmu auto elektriķis, viss ir minējumu līmenī.

----------

